# Traffic/Strike warning



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Anyone heading towards Italy, just a reminder:
Friday 03/08/2012 will be mega-exodus day, and many toll booths/border posts etc. will experience mega tailbacks.
If you are crossing Italy to reach Slovenia or Croazia, then you can ease your journey by buying the Slovenian vignette at service areas and some tobacconists in the Trieste area before reaching the frontier.
Make sure you have plenty of fuel on board wherever you are in Italy before or on 03/08/2012. National general fuel station strike 4 & 5 August.
buon viaggio anyway.
eddied


----------

